# My old coffee table layout



## style0 (Dec 14, 2010)

Searching through my old train stuff looking for parts for the new layout and found a video of my old coffee table layout. Wish I still had this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqU2NMdgxLY


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That was really nice. I hope my layout when done, looks as good as yours.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gee Man - That is so nice - Where did it go - I am with Xnats - I to hope to come up with something just about as good! Steve


----------



## style0 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was a nice little layout. Sadly after I moved it to the garage for storage, there was a shelf collapse and it got destroyed. I salvaged some of the buildings and I'm starting a new layout, this time as a corner table type thing.


----------

